# Queen Square - Ice Rink



## sned (Nov 14, 2005)

It was a great idea, but does anyone know if they're gonna have an ice rink in Queen Square in Bath this Christmas again?

Sorry if its been in the local news, i'm no longer local!

cheers, ed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2005)

dunno, but there's one being set up on castle park in bristol - think it opens on 18 november


----------



## sned (Nov 14, 2005)

ah yeah, i know it.. sort of. isnt it quite near broadmead? and a multi-storey carpark perhaps...

lol, dont know bristol too well.

well, i hope they recreate last year's splendour in queen square!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 14, 2005)

There's also going to be one at the Mall....it was meant to open last week all the rain kept making the ice melt apparently.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 14, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> There's also going to be one at the Mall....it was meant to open last week all the rain kept making the ice melt apparently.



How ridiculous. Like they didn't think it might rain between now and Christmas?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 14, 2005)

http://www.hamptoncourticerink.com/tolir2005/

We've got this, you could always get the train up to London!
 
Have an Urbanite bone breaking night!


----------



## user47632 (Nov 16, 2005)

I read in the chronicle that the ice rink wouldn't be at Queen Square this year. Instead there were plans for it to be in that place at the end of Great Pultney Street. This was a little while back, mind you.

How's it going, snedderick?


----------



## user47632 (Nov 16, 2005)

Seems like it's not happeneing now.





> Planning permission was being sought from Bath and North East Somerset Council to put the rink on the lawn outside the Holburne, but with less than nine weeks to go until Christmas, Mr Taylor says plans have now been put on hold.


Link to thisisbath.com article


----------



## sned (Nov 18, 2005)

what? sydney gardens?

yeh its going good thanks.


----------



## user47632 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yep, the plans were to have it just outside Sydney Gardens. Not any more though, it seems.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2005)

it was really expensive last year if i recall correctly-a tenner for three quarters of an hour or something similar


----------

